# Free Tweeter Auditions



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I have compiled a small collection of the following tweeters:

1. Vifa xt25neo
2. LPG 26na
3. DIYMA ref. 1"
4. BG neo3 low impedance
5. New Seas 27 neo
6. Vifa d26nc 
7. Dayton nd20

*note these are not pairs, but single units

If you are interested in evaluating ALL of these tweeters for free, please add your name to the end of the list being posted on this thread. You will need to contact the person ahead of you on the list to arrange for delivery of the tweeters.

Rules:

1. Listen/test ALL the drivers in depth however you like 
2. Agree to keep the drivers for no longer than 2 weeks
3. If you break or lose anything, you will replace it promptly before sending it to the next reviewer
4. Post a thoughtful, comprehensive review in the review forum on ALL the drivers
5. Pay for insured shipping w/ tracking to you and replacement packaging if necessary 

Some tips when evaluating the tweeters:

1. Start with the volume low, and avoid music with strong low frequency content
2. You can listen to the tweeters without a crossover. See above.
3. Try listening in the home, with the drivers lying on the ground or with the drivers velro'd/taped/propped up against a wall. Of course flush mounting them on a large baffle would be ideal 
4. Try using the test tones and listening to the "purity" of each tone at a given spl. It's much easier to hear which is the more accurate tweeter using tones than music. You'd be amazed how fast these tones start to sound dirty and screechy as you increase the volume.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW - this is pretty darn cool... I have no need to test out tweets as I am pretty happy with my current speakers but for someone else who is looking, this is a dream come true!!!


----------



## foley316 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a feeling there is gonna be a fight for the DIYMA.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Yup


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

well since you have all these tweeters, could you npdang, give a quick review of them in one place. maybe just list them in order a couple ways, favorite, all around, least distortion, best response.


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

can't i just buy the diyma tweets off your for $150? jk


I can't wait for reviews to get around!


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I'll throw in a single Northcreek D25-06S


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, I have a pair of Hi-Vi TN28's sitting around I could toss one in if anyone was curious. For $13 or w/e it was it performed adequately HPed @1.8kHz in my car.

-aaron


----------



## Silvercans (Aug 9, 2005)

Is there an ordered list / queue of members who auditioning?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, there is.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Update: I expect to have everything ready to go sometime next week (just waiting for shipment of diyma tweets).


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

How many DIYMA tweeters are you getting? They would be fun to compare against OWI and OWII : )


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

yes, they would be fun to audition in my car...instead of my tweets...woot, woot.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

did somebody say diyma tweets?!!

this is actually a cool gesture from npd, i like this...


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Now that I have the BG Neos, I have some Seas 27TDFC's sitting around with hacked up mounting flanges, and the aforementioned Hi-Vi's I'd be willing to add to the list if theres interest.

I also think there should be some sort of standardized web site or printout review sheet for the comparison in addition to general comments. Like:

Circle Rank from:

[Warm/Laid back] 1 2 3 4 5 [Dynamic/Detailed]
Soundstage [narrow] 1 2 3 4 5 [wide]
Clarity [Muffled] 1 2 3 4 5 [Sharp]
[Dull] 1 2 3 4 5 [Shrill]

Not exactly that, but you get my drift.

Some sort of ranking system like on the super sub review on icixivxic or whatever, I think as a general guide would make for much easier results analysis then just reading like 10 people's page long review, lol.

-aaron


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Not a bad idea... I'm planning on merging the reviews and objective data forums and just writing everything into one thread to keep it simple.

The only problem is I really hate ratings... because unless I heard all the drivers on the same day it's impossible to be consistent. You just kinda have to take it for what it's worth.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

what ever happend with this?? just curious.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been slacking. Will send them out this week.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry, but I've lost track of the queue. Let's start a list. If you want to audition, copy the whole list and add your name to the bottom. I will send the tweeters out to the first person on the list, and you guys can take it from there via PM.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

1.
2. arcL100

-aaron


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok, gonna send them to Arcl100 tomorrow (please PM me with your address).


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Sent.

I wasn't sure when I was heading back to school so that's why I didn't list my name first, but I'm going up tomorrow so it shouldn't be a problem 

-aaron


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq

even though I really don't have enough time for this stuff. someone has to be #5.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Could we agree on the standardize testing? 
I know it's all very subjective, but some sort of agreement on methods of testing or criteria on testing should be established. It would be more meaningful that way.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I agree...there are a few ways to do the testing...it can be done on a baffle, with test tones, then with music. Also, if some one has an active system in their car, they can pop it in place of their tweeter just to get an impression how it blends with woofers, etc.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Tweeters sent. Some of the drivers may need to be repacked before sending again. Didn't have any foam or small boxes to individually pack some of the tweeters.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Can't wait. I got a SQ buddy at school that'll be helping me do evaluations 

-aaron


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't wait for the reviews.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Tweeters arrived today!

I recieved everything in the original list minus the Neo3's (Which I happen to have in my car anyways ).

Plan on doing the evaluations this weekend and shipping them out next week to sqbronco.

-aaron


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Test tones = painful.

Any recommended tracks? I'm finding it slightly difficult to distinguish between the tweeters without being able to real-time A-B them.

-aaron


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Tones are damn painful... still amazes me people want to use 300w+ amps on their tweeters.

When listening to the tones, are you able to distinguish when the pitch changes as you increase volume? That would give you a good idea of the linearity of each driver. Try comparing the LPG and Seas... I think you'd find the LPG begins to sound shrill and change pitch alot sooner than the Seas below 3-4 khz.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What about above 8k hz, the LPG 26 specifically.....i'm using mine, or well i plan on using them from 7/8k on up.......will they work VERY well at loud volumes, without the lower end shrill/lack of dynamics at louder volumes?

Hell i dunno how people use 300w on tweets either.....85w seems perfect for me.....and thats at 4ohms, ~40 is still more than enough....but headroom is always good...but 250w headroom is rediculious.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=51912#post51912

I did my best, lol. I really wish I had better equipment in the home and could spend some more time with the tweets, but I gave my intial impressions, and now, back to homework, haha.

BTW SqBronco, PM me your address 

-aaron


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Sent out to SqBrono - he should have them before the weekend

-aaron


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Great- I'll bring them to the DIYMA meet this saturday.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I would like to get in on this in #6. This would let me audition potential tweeters for my up coming set up.
Also, since I am new to this whole auditioning thing, is there a recommended set up. I was thinking a T-amp and doing it off my computer? I can make baffle from extra 1/4" mdf and hopefully A/B them pretty easily. Any suggestions on that?

I am also an active member on ICIX with feedback, and eBay with 100%, and been lurking here for a while if my low post and recent join date is an issue.
Thanks.

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc


----------



## Eastcoast (Mar 26, 2005)

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast. I will probably have an array of other tweeters to add to the mix as well, a couple DLS, I have 2 other tweets here, maybe the northcreek and OWI, II and the LCY if I can get a hold of Tyler 


You guys are testing with or w/out a mid ?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

omfg. I sent them to SQBronco on the 12th, priority, and he just informed me he never recieved them!!!!!!

AHHHHH!!!!

-aaron


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

ArcL100 said:


> omfg. I sent them to SQBronco on the 12th, priority, and he just informed me he never recieved them!!!!!!
> 
> AHHHHH!!!!
> 
> -aaron


i sure hope its insured.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> i sure hope its insured.


Nope.

-aaron


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Rule #5?  Hopefully they'll show up though.


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

any news?


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey guys- they got here today. Whew!! 

I was about to get worried


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank goodness.

Now off to testing already


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast. I will probably have an array of other tweeters to add to the mix as well, a couple DLS, I have 2 other tweets here, maybe the northcreek and OWI, II and the LCY if I can get a hold of Tyler
8. shinjohn - I'd be glad to host a little mini-meet if other SF bay area folks would like to get together and listen. (alphakenny, whiterabbit, etc...) Looking at this list, it's a ways off, so I'll PM people when we are up next in the queue.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Tweeters went out to andy Jones today, second day air. Should have them by friday.

Just a thought, shinjohn, east coast- I considered adding a couple myself, but in all honesty 6 is a lot to review as it is. By the end my ears were hurting. In addition, the ones in this group are all small format, and it sounds like yours are large-format tweets. Maybe we could start a second batch going around in a different order? I have a couple of nice, large tweets I could throw in as well. That would get more people involved and allow reviews to go more quickly.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Received the tweeters today. I have a show this weekend, so I will begin listening to them on Monday.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

yea i'd be up for a mini to test out the tweets. just let me know.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast. 
8. shinjohn
* 9. Chaos * This should be very interesting


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

I would like to audition them also

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast. 
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos This should be very intere


***Never mind, bought some tweeters, no need to jump in line ahead of someone that my be able to use them.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> Received the tweeters today. I have a show this weekend, so I will begin listening to them on Monday.


any updates?


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I have my review notes, I just need to type them up. I'm not 100% sure which two of the tweeter are which. They have no markings on them. Short review--couple of ok tweeters, but I wouldn't personally use any of them. I'll have a full review up by Friday night.

Andy


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

sweet, will you be comparing them to any of your personal tweeters, that way we know what you would run


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

Whoo hoo! Tweeters just arrived today. I will also be testing the BG Neo3 and the Lpg 25nfa. I plan on a detailed comparison between the 25nfa and the 26na. By the way, was there supposed to be a test cd that came along with these? I have a couple of my own, so no big deal, but just wanted to make sure that everything stayed to together. Now let the testing begin!


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast. 
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos This should be very intere
10. Scott_fx


This is an amazing idea!


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

tdgesq said:


> By the way, was there supposed to be a test cd that came along with these?


Nope.

gl, hf

-aaron


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

ArcL100 said:


> gl, hf


Okay. what does the rest mean?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

tdgesq said:


> Okay. what does the rest mean?


I'm guessing "Good luck, have fun."

Ryan


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Lol, you got it Ryan. I stil gotta come over on my way to or from school one day to demo each other's ****.

-aaron


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

ArcL100 said:


> Lol, you got it Ryan. I stil gotta come over on my way to or from school one day to demo each other's ****.
> 
> -aaron


Hell yeah! That is if I ever get anything installed. It's been 5+ months with no system. Ugh I'm dying!! hehe I'm probably going to change cars again before I install though.

Ryan


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

Tweeters just shipped USPS insured to Arc. Review forthcoming.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> I have my review notes, I just need to type them up. I'm not 100% sure which two of the tweeter are which. They have no markings on them. Short review--couple of ok tweeters, but I wouldn't personally use any of them. I'll have a full review up by Friday night.
> 
> Andy


 did I miss this


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

^^^2x


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

so are the auditions free? other than covering shipping to the next person. the last time i read about this there was a $150 deposit that needed to be made to npdang to participate.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> so are the auditions free? other than covering shipping to the next person. the last time i read about this there was a $150 deposit that needed to be made to npdang to participate.


It's free... the deposit was only for those who are "unknown" on any audio board or have neg. feedback.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

well then put me on the list as #11. who has them now? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast. 
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos 
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I have to go and pick them up on Monday, I wasn't in this morning and they tried to deliver....oh well I have a completely free day on Monday to devote to this.

I don't have alot of ways to test. I was just gonna run through some tone as I dont have active yet? Is this a good way to test, what should I listen for? Distortion fatuige?


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

add me to the list  

1.
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast. 
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos 
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Still eager for that review Andy Jones


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

npdang said:


> Still eager for that review Andy Jones


LOL!

-aaron


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

ArcL100 said:


> LOL!
> 
> -aaron


 It was over 3 weeks ago


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea what the hell


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

^^^^ i just got a pm back from him over a SD and he said that he is preparing for world finals and doesnt have time to do a good review of them, he said it should be up the monday after world finals.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Waiting to send these to EastCoast. I didn't get a chance to listen to any of them, this week was nuts with car issues, and install issues. Not too mention school killed me these past two weeks. I will sign up again for a round two.

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. Arc


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

Arc said:


> Waiting to send these to EastCoast. I didn't get a chance to listen to any of them, this week was nuts with car issues, and install issues. Not too mention school killed me these past two weeks. I will sign up again for a round two.
> 
> 2. arcL100
> 3. sqbronco
> ...


fixed it for ya


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Sorry man I just grabbed the list two up from your post, didn't even see it.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

thats cool just dont want to be forgotten


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

EastCoast has not responded to my pm's I want to send these out to someone, Np should I contact next inline and send to them?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Arc said:


> EastCoast has not responded to my pm's I want to send these out to someone, Np should I contact next inline and send to them?


He hasn't visited the site in over a month. I'd send them to the next person in line


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd send them to the next person in line. 4 days is a good amount of time to respond.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Arc,
Sent you my info. Will let you know when I receive them.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I will send them out today or tomorrow and pm you the Tracking #


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Arc,
Did you get a chance to send the tweeters out yet?


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Yea they are sent, sorry I am out of town. I will be back Monday to give you the tracking info.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru

This should be interesting...


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. Mazda3sq


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Arc,
Just got the tweeters this morning. Thanks! We'll get these reviewed shortly!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Chaos,
Check your PM/send me your info via PM.
After this weekend's mini-meet here in NCal, I'll get everything packaged up and sent out to ya.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

wheres the review?


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. Mazda3sq
16. ludlamtheory


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> wheres the review?


Coming this weekend! I just haven't had time to type something up with pictures, etc... I'm also waiting for Sat since a few of the SF bay area folks will be coming by my place with a few other models to audition, so I thought I'd post a review of everything in one shot.

Patience.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

It's been 4 days, and I haven't heard anything from Chaos. Last activity on the board is about 4 weeks ago.

Scott_fx: you have PM. Send me your address via PM today and I can get the tweeters out to you tomorrow.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

minitruck_freq,
I just got PM from scott_fx and he isn't ready to audition tweeters yet, so it's your turn. PM me your address and I'll send them your way.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

shinjohn said:


> minitruck_freq,
> I just got PM from scott_fx and he isn't ready to audition tweeters yet, so it's your turn. PM me your address and I'll send them your way.


you have PM sir.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

there was a box of tweeters waiting for me when i got home from work tonite. i have a 5 day weekend for xmas so it looks like i'll be playing with some tweeters.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

review cody, review


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

it doesnt look like im going to have much time to play with the tweeters so i'm gonna send them on to jearhart. i did listen to each of them briefly, but not enough to do any kind of review. i'll put my name back on the list when i have time for them.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

ludlamtheory said:


> 2. arcL100
> 3. sqbronco
> 4. Andy Jones
> 5. tdgesq
> ...


17. pyropoptrt


----------



## breezyjr (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd be interested in participating in this as well.
Again, second post here, but I've been around ECA for a bit.
Also, would be willing to throw into the mix the following Pairs:
1. F#1 Status ring tweets. Note. these are really big, as in same size as the HAT Legatia 3, 3" mids. Just so you guys know.
2. Dynaudio MD100 (I imagine most of you have heard these, and wouldn't be interested, but hey, if you want)
3. Rainbow Platinum CAL 28

So, feel free to get ahold of me with any questions you may have.

My user name @gmail.com

thanks,
Breezyjr


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

What happened to the tweeters?


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

npdang said:


> What happened to the tweeters?


minitruck_freq still has them, ive been pm'ing him and he keeps saying he will send them out the next day. he hasnt replyed to the last one though. that was a week ago.

im not shure what the deal is


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

He's been pretty shady lately.  

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8035


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

cody is cool. he's probably busy... i havent seen him on lately. i'd call but i lost his #


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

This is not cool, it's been well over a month.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

^^^i know, i thought i was going to be able to do a review over my christmas break, its feb and still no shipping conformation


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone able to contact this guy and get him moving? This is probably why there should be a deposit required.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

the tweeters went out today. sorry to keep everyone waiting. 

jacob, i'll send you the tracking # and insurance info.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Good to hear. Thank you.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

got tracking # and info. thanks, cant wait to play. hopefully some of the snow here will clear up so i can do some listening.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

got a package today. this weekend i should be able to do some seriouse listening.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Is there a time frame for how long we have for reviewing these?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

2 weeks. Everything you need to know is on the first post.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

did some listening, got my notes but my comp has been down all week so im not shure when i will be able to put a review together.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. Mazda3sq
16. ludlamtheory
17. pyropoptrt
18. durwood

I'm new here but Scott_fx knows me over at mp3car.com
Other refs, carsound.com and caraudio.com as well as my ebay username durwood79


----------



## Payner45 (Mar 7, 2007)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. Mazda3sq
16. ludlamtheory
17. pyropoptrt
18. durwood
19. Payner45

I have a few references from ebay: thuggish3000 and I have delt with a few guys from canadiancaraudio, I am in Canada hopefully you still let me take part in this..

Thanks
Justin payne


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. Mazda3sq
16. ludlamtheory
17. pyropoptrt
18. durwood
19. Payner45
20. morgan18

I really have no refrences other than my ebay one but I am will to paypal a deposit if that would work. Thanks


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Jearhart, do you still have the tweets?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

No, he mailed them to me a few days ago. I should have them in my hands in a few days.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I just returned from the post office. They tried to deliver them the other day but I wasn't here to sign for them. 

The packaging is in good shape. They seem to be packaged well. 

I count 6 speakers. I thought I read there were supposed to be more, but maybe the other tweeters were not added to the list?

The speakers look to be in good shape except for the Seas 27TAFNC/D. There seems to dimpling or creasing on one side of the dome itself. I don't know how much this effects the overall sound of it or not. I will try to get a picture of it tonight or tomorrow. My camera is not the greatest so I don't know how clear it will be. 

Here's a list of the drivers I received:

1. Vifa XT25
2. Seas 27TAFNC/D
3.Dayton ND-20, Cute little bugger.
4.Diyma Reference, which I thought was a metal dome for some reason?
5.LPG 26na, which is great since I have the 25nfa's. I can now a/b them.
6.D26NC-55-06

1st impression is they all look to be well built. 

I will start listening this week. I am going to borrow a 6 or 8 channel amp from work so I can a/b them rather easily. I will try to mount them all to a baffle made from 1/4" MDF.

I am using an automixer from work to set up x-overs and to eq them after I've done my initial listening of them to see how shaping them sounds. I will of course use no eq'ing or crossovers for my initial listen. 

Hopefully if time permits, I am going to mate them with an Illusion Audio ND-6 to hear how they blend with a woofer.

I'll post more in the review section when I get some listening time.

Thanks again for the opportunity Nguyen!

Justin


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

well where are the other reviews


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

There's only 6. There was an accident with the neo 3


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

npdang said:


> There was an accident with the neo 3


Uh-oh, what did you do?


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

SQ_Baru said:


> The speakers look to be in good shape except for the Seas 27TAFNC/D. There seems to dimpling or creasing on one side of the dome itself. I don't know how much this effects the overall sound of it or not. I will try to get a picture of it tonight or tomorrow. My camera is not the greatest so I don't know how clear it will be.


there are fairly detailed pics of this if you follow the link in my review thread.


it didnt seem to effect the sound any.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

To everyone, and specifically sqbaru, I'm going to ask that I get moved to the bottom of the list as I have finals and such coming up and know that if I get into reviewing audio equipment at the same time the procrastinator in me will put school on the back burner. 

Here's an updated list:
2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. ludlamtheory
16. pyropoptrt
17. durwood
18. Payner45
19. morgan18
20. mazda3sq


----------



## Payner45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry, Repost..

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. ludlamtheory
16. pyropoptrt
17. durwood
18. Payner45
19. morgan18
20. mazda3sq


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Update please...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Sorry for the wait...I should get them out later this week. I am still doing the review...

Hey Nguyen, how come you only sent out the soft dome Diyma Ref and not the metal dome also?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Technobug was using the alums cuz we both agreed they sounded a LOT better.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I sent a message to Ludlumtheory but he still hasn't responded...How long should I wait until I send them to the next guy?


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

yeah, i just replied to his pm, my little honda got attacked by a giant suburban at high speeds on wednesday, so i dont have a test environment to play in...


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Ludlam. Sorry to hear about the accident.

Ok, I sent a pm to Pyropoptrt...


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. ludlamtheory
16. pyropoptrt
17. durwood
18. Payner45
19. morgan18
20. mazda3sq
21. jddavid123


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

received the tweeters last night. Won't be able to test them this weekend but I should be auditioning them next weekend.


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd love to do this. To bad I don't have the equipment to do so properly


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

It's been too long since the last person posted a review... c'mon guys


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

slow2.2sonoma said:


> I'd love to do this. To bad I don't have the equipment to do so properly


Haha, don't let that stop you... my test methods were... embarrassing.

-aaron


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

well I completed the audition yesterday. Just contacted durwood to pass the tweeters on.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Responded to his PM. I'm going to try to get two of my other friends together to audition these too altogehter. I'll try to get them ot make some notes as we do it.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

shipped the tweeters to durwood via ups.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Tweeters received yesterday. Hopefully I whack this out this weekend.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Pm sent to Payner45. I'm finished. The best I could do for a review.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=143695#post143695


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

payner45 does not want to audition the anymore so morgan18 I sent you a PM.


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

2. arcL100
3. sqbronco
4. Andy Jones
5. tdgesq
6. Arc
7. Eastcoast.
8. shinjohn
9. Chaos
10. Scott_fx
11. minitruck_freq
12. jearhart
13. Arc
14. SQ-baru
15. ludlamtheory
16. pyropoptrt
17. durwood
18. Payner45
19. morgan18
20. mazda3sq
21. jddavid123
22. chasm


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the review Durwood. There's still a few out there that are slacking


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I am one of those slackers....


umm...my dog ate my homework. I swear!   


No, j/k, I will get them done and submitted soon.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Bad news, as one person mentioned, the seas neo was damaged during shipping at some point.  I would love to compare the seas to the rest of these. So first I would like to know if I can hang on to them longer. Second, I could buy one and return it? I don't know. I really want to hear a good seas tweet. Any ideas?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

What's the status? It's been almost 2 months.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

After I contacted a few members on the list I ended up sending them to mazda3sq a few weeks ago and he verified he received them.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry for slacking, unfortunately I may have to send these off to the next on the list. I've got alot going on between a death in the family and the end of a 4 year relationship so needless to say I have quite a bit on my plate at the moment. I'll make the arrangements to get them off to someone who will be able to get the review knocked out and possibly move myself on down the list.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Any Updates?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Bump. It's been a long time since I've seen any reviews.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes I'd like to see this moving along so I can also be a part of this.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I appreciate the reviews so far. Any new updates?


----------



## jacky1982 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for this valuable thread!

____________________
Food & Beverage


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## daveofstrength (Oct 31, 2007)

tweeters are the smaller speakers right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

daveofstrength said:


> tweeters are the smaller speakers right?


yes sir, the reproduce the high frequencies usually form 2khz-20khz


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

These free tests are just a bad idea. I think next time I'm going to only send them to people who have thus far proven themself reliable... Shinjohn comes foremost to my mind but I know there are a few others.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I can understand your frustration. But at the same time I am very appreciative that you put this together. I enjoyed getting to sample some tweeters that I wouldn't have played with for the most part.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

npdang said:


> These free tests are just a bad idea. I think next time I'm going to only send them to people who have thus far proven themself reliable... Shinjohn comes foremost to my mind but I know there are a few others.


Seemed like a good idea at the time !


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so did they disapear into thin air?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

npdang said:


> These free tests are just a bad idea. I think next time I'm going to only send them to people who have thus far proven themself reliable... Shinjohn comes foremost to my mind but I know there are a few others.


Yes, please send me more toys to audition!  

I feel for you N- you've really gone WAY ABOVE and BEYOND to help others in the community; it's a shame some people have not lived up to their end of the bargain....

BTW, hope you and everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!!! It was nice for me to have a little time off work and with family.... Man, I gotta finish my most recent car and home audio projects!


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

npdang said:


> These free tests are just a bad idea. I think next time I'm going to only send them to people who have thus far proven themself reliable... Shinjohn comes foremost to my mind but I know there are a few others.


I love seeing how other people perceive things differently; no two people who actually reviewed the tweeters had the same reaction to them. I think this kind of thing is definitely a valuable service and the fact that you were willing to do it was awesome. it's just that "free" is a bad idea; to loosely quote Heinlein, people don't value things that they get for free. Free w/deposit works so much better, imho. 

I'd propose that next time you just make everyone pay $50 up front to be put on the list and then refund the money after they post their review and send the items on to the next person. Less people would sign up, but the ones that sign up would be actually willing to do the work that is implied by signing up.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Alright, time for me to get a barrage of negative attention, which I must say is much deserved. I received the tweeters a while back and irresponsibly put them in my closet until I would have a chance to give them a listen. They were since forgotten between my school and work schedule and I forgot this thread even existed until now. The next member on the list has been contacted and I'll be sending them out to him tomorrow. Once again my sincerest apologies for sucking at life, holding up the process and being an irresponsible DIYMA member.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Mazda3SQ said:


> Alright, time for me to get a barrage of negative attention, which I must say is much deserved. I received the tweeters a while back and irresponsibly put them in my closet until I would have a chance to give them a listen. They were since forgotten between my school and work schedule and I forgot this thread even existed until now. The next member on the list has been contacted and I'll be sending them out to him tomorrow. Once again my sincerest apologies for sucking at life, holding up the process and being an irresponsible DIYMA member.












naa.. at least their back on the circuit.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

^whs.

way to own up. lets get this back on track.


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

npdang said:


> These free tests are just a bad idea. I think next time I'm going to only send them to people who have thus far proven themself reliable... Shinjohn comes foremost to my mind but I know there are a few others.


Nope...not a bad idea at all. In fact, this is a great idea. Maybe it fell apart a little in the application, but it sounds like it's getting back on track. Don't lose the faith, brotha, just learn and move forward. 

What did we learn? 
People don't respond well to "free" stuff, so the $50 deposit idea seems like a good one. 
The list should be set-up so it's a little easier to track, so we know who the last person to get them is/was. 

But the basic idea is good.


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mazda3SQ said:


> Alright, time for me to get a barrage of negative attention, which I must say is much deserved. I received the tweeters a while back and irresponsibly put them in my closet until I would have a chance to give them a listen. They were since forgotten between my school and work schedule and I forgot this thread even existed until now. The next member on the list has been contacted and I'll be sending them out to him tomorrow. Once again my sincerest apologies for sucking at life, holding up the process and being an irresponsible DIYMA member.


Yeah...self-flagellation. More, more, more!!!  

You owe the world two random acts of kindness. That will even the balance.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> I have my review notes, I just need to type them up. I'm not 100% sure which two of the tweeter are which. They have no markings on them. Short review--couple of ok tweeters, but I wouldn't personally use any of them. I'll have a full review up by Friday night.
> 
> Andy


Did you ever post this? curious to see your opinions.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

haibane said:


> Did you ever post this?


No


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

ok, i have the tweeters now. (chasm/blacklabel). which i am the last on the list. so who does these go to next??


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Muaz said:


> Hi, This post of mine is very knowledgable and may enhance the information of the viewers , however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,


Anthony or any other admins delete this guy...he's a spammer.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

so who has the tweeters now?


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

i do! i do! me me


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Good reviews from the guys who's reviews I've seen. It would also be helpful to post a link to your review in THIS thread so that its easier to locate. Thanks to the guys who already have done this.

Where are we at on the list? Is this still circulating?


----------



## Excellrec (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd like to be put on the list please.


----------

